# Generac 8kW oil filter



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a good regular customer, the quintessential little old lady, that I need to do an oil change on her Generac 8kW standby. The filter kit number is 5662. 
I CANNOT find the number for just the oil filter. It's like this is some top secret government information or something. 
Does anyone know, or know of, a conversion chart that shows an oil filter number for these gensets?? PLEASE!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.apelectric.com/5662-Generac-Guardian-maintenance-p/5662.htm


That lists the parts included in the kit

lists filter as 070185F


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Go here 

http://www.framcatalog.com/Application.aspx?b=F

Choose: 


Oil Filters

Lawn and Garden Equipment

Generac

Model


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Only comes in a "tune-up kit" from what I have seen..


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

$15.99 for the filter kit on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Generac-5662-Maintenance-410cc-Engine/dp/B003TSFY92


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure HD carries the kits so you can get it ASAP..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

drspec said:


> http://www.apelectric.com/5662-Generac-Guardian-maintenance-p/5662.htm
> 
> 
> That lists the parts included in the kit
> ...


Very good. Thanks!

Supposedly it is also a Toyota Corolla filter.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B4T said:


> I'm pretty sure HD carries the kits so you can get it ASAP..


From what I see on their site it is an "online only" number.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Very good. Thanks!
> 
> Supposedly it is also a Toyota Corolla filter.


Don't blame me if it's not the right one


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

drspec said:


> Don't blame me if it's not the right one


No. After Googling the number I get all sorts of good info supporting it. 

Thanks!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why just change the oil and filter instead of the air cleaner and spark plugs since you are there already.. :blink::blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B4T said:


> Why just change the oil and filter instead of the air cleaner and spark plugs since you are there already.. :blink::blink:


Because the unit is only a year old. Air filters do not get dirty around here on gennys. 
If I got the kit earlier I would, but I need to do it this week and don't feel like ordering it from Amazon,EGD or Norwall.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

A good place to try for just the filter is a small engine repair shop...

They might be able to cross reference it with a Toro mower filter.. just about the same size...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> A good place to try for just the filter is a small engine repair shop...
> 
> They might be able to cross reference it with a Toro mower filter.. just about the same size...


Are you OK?


Have you read the posts in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Worst case when I can't find A filter I remove it and take it to the local lawn mower dealer and they usually have it if not the auto parts store has it.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Aren't you supposed to adjust the valve lash also?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its not a bad idea. I like to do it fairly early on, especially if it wasn't a machine I installed. Had one this summer have the valvetrain come apart and bend a valve and ding the piston. Had to replace the whole motor. It does have an effect on how smoothly they run.


----------

